
Show HN: Instantly find social profiles of any celebrity - yask123
http://www.stalky.in
======
digital_ins
The concept is interesting. Do you figure you'd sell something like this to a
Facebook or someone like that? Also, I typed in Marc Andreessen and it showed
me A16Z's account (which is incorrect) and Marc is very very popular.

I'm guessing you hand-curate this list?

